# Any Singaporean community in Sydney ?



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

I am planning to move with wife to Australia by April 2010.

I want to check if there are any Singaporean community over in Sydney as I heard that there are more Singaporean in Perth and there is a community there but I havent heard of a Singapore community based in Sydney yet.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Joe:

There isn't a distinct Singaporean community in Sydney. It would most likely be integrated in the Chinese communities. However I think Singaporeans would be spread out and not concentrated in any single place.



joeman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move with wife to Australia by April 2010.
> 
> I want to check if there are any Singaporean community over in Sydney as I heard that there are more Singaporean in Perth and there is a community there but I havent heard of a Singapore community based in Sydney yet.


----------



## singaporeclubau (Mar 3, 2012)

amaslam said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> There isn't a distinct Singaporean community in Sydney. It would most likely be integrated in the Chinese communities. However I think Singaporeans would be spread out and not concentrated in any single place.


that's not true, there is an active singaporean community in sydney. Singaporean community does not include only persons of chinese heritage.


----------



## audlove (Jun 1, 2012)

singaporeclubau said:


> that's not true, there is an active singaporean community in sydney. Singaporean community does not include only persons of chinese heritage.


How do I contact them? Are there families with young children? I'd really love some familiarity!


----------



## Nestor (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm Singaporean here with a young family... familiarity is definitely something good to have here!


----------



## audlove (Jun 1, 2012)

Nestor said:


> I'm Singaporean here with a young family... familiarity is definitely something good to have here!


Hi there, nice to hear from you. Technically, I'm not in Sydney itself but about 85 km north. My hubby works in Sydney though and i bring my 3 yr old son to the city once or twice a month to visit the aquarium, wildlife world, etc.

How long have you been here?

Audrey


----------



## Nestor (Jun 29, 2012)

I have only been here for about 6 months but have been traveling into Sydney quite frequently prior to the move. 

How is it like where you stay? Maybe we can catch up if you visit the city again... I have been planning to travel out of Sydney as well as a road trip too


----------



## audlove (Jun 1, 2012)

Nestor said:


> I have only been here for about 6 months but have been traveling into Sydney quite frequently prior to the move.
> 
> How is it like where you stay? Maybe we can catch up if you visit the city again... I have been planning to travel out of Sydney as well as a road trip too


I assume you're male? Do you live in the city? How old is/are your kid/s?

Central Coast has many nature-related activities and beautiful beaches. We drove up to the Gold Coast in April and stopped by Coffs Harbour and Port Mcquarie; both nice places for short holidays.

We're in a suburb called Wyoming and it's nice and quiet. The central/Newcastle trains run through us so it's pretty convenient. Though it's a peaceful area, we are rather close to big malls too. Hence there really isn't a need to hit the city unless we're after the aquarium and such. We are close to the Reptile Park and Walkabout Park as well.

The only things lacking in this area are good Chinese/ Japanese / Korean restaurants. We've recently discovered a good Chinese restaurant on George St called Chefs Gallery- yeah, unusual name. I highly recommend it!

Yes, it will be nice to meet up in the city but I'm not sure if we'll be making one this month as we're heading back to Singapore on the 19th. 

Btw, are you on Facebook? My profile name is Audrey Chang-Love.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 29, 2012)

Yup I'm male.. my daughter is 22 months now...

Central Coast doesn't seems too far away.. I might plan for a trip up sometime to look beyond Sydney.. 

I added you on Facebook!


----------



## Fuschia Tulip (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, 

I just moved to Sydney in Oct 2012. I have a 15 month old boy.

Would be good to get to know and touch base with some of you from Sg too!

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## audlove (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuschia Tulip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just moved to Sydney in Oct 2012. I have a 15 month old boy.
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to NSW! I'm actually in Wyoming which is 90km north of Sydney. I drive down to Sydney once or twice a month. Are you in the city itself?

Audrey


----------



## Fuschia Tulip (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Audrey,

Nice to hear from you! 

We are in North Shore, quite near to the city (ie. Wynyard, Town Hall, Central). I rely alot on the train as i don't drive. 

If you were to come to the city soon, let me know and let's see if we can arrange to meet up.

We have passed by Central Coast when we drove to Hunter Valley recently. It's beautiful.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys, just wondering if you guys got a job offer prior to moving. My wife and I got our PR more than 7 months ago but have yet to decide when to move. The concern is always what if jobs are not forthcoming. Real dilemma here. Some say getting an offer offshore is almost impossible unless head hunted. Glad to know Sgreans abroad. Take care.


----------



## Fuschia Tulip (Jan 2, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if you guys got a job offer prior to moving. My wife and I got our PR more than 7 months ago but have yet to decide when to move. The concern is always what if jobs are not forthcoming. Real dilemma here. Some say getting an offer offshore is almost impossible unless head hunted. Glad to know Sgreans abroad. Take care.



Hi Hockeyman,

We are not PRs, my hubby is on a work visa. He got the job first and the company sponsored his work visa to Australia.

Hope you and your wife can work out something soon.

Take care too!


----------



## audlove (Jun 1, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if you guys got a job offer prior to moving. My wife and I got our PR more than 7 months ago but have yet to decide when to move. The concern is always what if jobs are not forthcoming. Real dilemma here. Some say getting an offer offshore is almost impossible unless head hunted. Glad to know Sgreans abroad. Take care.


Hi Hockeyman,

I am Singaporean married to an Australian. We were living in Dubai prior to this and hubby's co. wanted him to move back to Aus (a little earlier than we would have liked as we enjoyed Dubai )

Not sure what job market is like as I'm not working and having been looking. Only thing I know is medical profession is scarce and they are also in need of skilled workers like builders, carpenters, etc.

With Internet being so useful, I'm sure you can secure something before coming over if you want to play it safe.

Good luck!

Audrey


----------



## audlove (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuschia Tulip said:


> Hi Audrey,
> 
> Nice to hear from you!
> 
> ...




Yes it is rather scenic in many areas. We have a train station close by too so you ever wish to visit, I'd be happy to be your guide. So are you a family of 3? We have only a 4 year old son; something rare in Aus! Everyone has 2-3 kids or even 4! If you're on Facebook, look me up. My I'd is What is your name anyway?

Cheers!


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I guess you both had something concrete prior to moving over. That's a load off compared to us who maybe heading in without an offer living on Savings. Plenty to ponder really.


----------



## Fuschia Tulip (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Audrey,

Its the 3 of us here.

A church in our surburb has playgroup for children and I intend to bring my boy there so that he has some play dates. Its better to let him have more interactions with other people at a young age.

I do notice that the average australian family has 2-3 kids. Is your child in preschool/kindergarten?

I am not active on fb. I can pm u my contact details when the pm function is made available ro me.


----------



## Fuschia Tulip (Jan 2, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Thanks guys. I guess you both had something concrete prior to moving over. That's a load off compared to us who maybe heading in without an offer living on Savings. Plenty to ponder really.


Hi Hockeyman,

Do keep us posted!


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Fuschia Tulip said:


> Hi Hockeyman,
> 
> Do keep us posted!


Sure thing. Take care and enjoy Aussie lifestyle!


----------



## Nestor (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Fuschia, it's good to have you here. How are you looking settling into Sydney?

Hi Fuschia, 

We moved here in December 12 and like your husband, I am on a sponsored visa. We recently finished up and I'm in the midst of relocating back

I noticed in your earlier post that you don't have a car here so I am wondering if you guys are interested to take over ours? 

Unfortunately we can't meet today along with Audrey as I have some people coming over to pick it a fridge that we are selling else it would be fun to meet up


----------



## Nestor (Jun 29, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if you guys got a job offer prior to moving. My wife and I got our PR more than 7 months ago but have yet to decide when to move. The concern is always what if jobs are not forthcoming. Real dilemma here. Some say getting an offer offshore is almost impossible unless head hunted. Glad to know Sgreans abroad. Take care.


Hi hockey man, 

In my case I too secured a job first before my company sponsored my visa over to Sydney. It will be very expensive to come over first and finding work after as the standard of living is the very high, especially in the inner Sydney and eastern suburbs. However since you and your wife are already PRs, you can try applying for jobs for Australia while in Singapore first. It is a lot easier and not as stressful that way. 

Finally it depends on what you do as a profession as well. Some jobs are very easily obtainable and some are extremely hard to get into here.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Nestor said:


> Hi hockey man,
> 
> In my case I too secured a job first before my company sponsored my visa over to Sydney. It will be very expensive to come over first and finding work after as the standard of living is the very high, especially in the inner Sydney and eastern suburbs. However since you and your wife are already PRs, you can try applying for jobs for Australia while in Singapore first. It is a lot easier and not as stressful that way.
> 
> Finally it depends on what you do as a profession as well. Some jobs are very easily obtainable and some are extremely hard to get into here.


Thanks for the advice. Will cont to apply for job while in Singapore. Hopefully will get a break soon. Perseverance is key! All the best to us all.


----------



## audlove (Jun 1, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> Thanks for the advice. Will cont to apply for job while in Singapore. Hopefully will get a break soon. Perseverance is key! All the best to us all.


If you don't mind me asking, why is it you've already got your PR and what's the reason wanting to come to Australia?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

audlove said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why is it you've already got your PR and what's the reason wanting to come to Australia?


Better quality and life balance. Plus I've lived in Melbourne before when I was a student. Want to give it a go again.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

How's your job hunting coming along hockeyman?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> How's your job hunting coming along hockeyman?


Have been selective about the jobs I am applying. Mostly lurking in linkedin to see if there's connection I could work on. I apply jobs mainly in Canberra only because of the ACT sponsorship. Have a telephone chat set up for next week. Will see how it goes.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice.. Good luck.

I have yet to set up a LinkedIn account and taylor make my resume for OZ style.

What's your job expertise?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Nice.. Good luck.
> 
> I have yet to set up a LinkedIn account and taylor make my resume for OZ style.
> 
> What's your job expertise?


Executive director in non profit org. I guess you can say general management. How about you?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Executive director.. someone a big shot? 

I am in the IT industry.. but definitely not programming...


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Executive director.. someone a big shot?
> 
> I am in the IT industry.. but definitely not programming...


Not big... Small shot only. Haha.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

May I know what Visa SC are you under?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> May I know what Visa SC are you under?


I'm assuming you are asking me? If so, it's 176. State sponsored.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> I'm assuming you are asking me? If so, it's 176. State sponsored.


yup.. it's you.. 

So you will be Sydney based..


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> yup.. it's you..
> 
> So you will be Sydney based..


In Canberra actually. Sponsorship came from Canberra


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

How's the progress of migrating coming along?


----------



## SydneyComedyFest (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,
A little bit of spam perhaps; but thought you may be interested in this event. 
Sons of Singapore
The best of Singaporean comedy; as part of Sydney Comedy Festival. We're expecting a really great expat crowd to come out for it!

Singapore’s hottest new comics visit Australia together for the first time ever in this very special show. Featuring: 

Fakkah Fuzz - "A young, talented Malay stand up comedian" 8 Days

Rishi Budhrani - "hilarious material” The Online Star

Jinx Yeo - "One of Singapore's freshest young comic stars in the making" The Comedy Club Asia

You can find out more at the Sydney Comedy Festival website


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

It's gone quiet this thread. How's everybody doing? I'll be landing in Sydney this coming weekend. Looking forward to it.


----------

